# Essential seven string riffs



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 12, 2006)

riffs that make six-stringers jealous


----------



## strychnine (Feb 12, 2006)

Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
the first riff of course.

Meshuggah - corridor of chameleons
break down riff.

Ion Dissonance - Cleansed by Silence
intro riff.

Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain
intro riff.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 12, 2006)

Nevermore -River dragon


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

The Mirror.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 12, 2006)

Cannibal Corpse - Dead Human Collection is always an eye opener when "sixers" watch you play it.


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> The Mirror.


awww, you stole mine!


and The Glass Prison


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 12, 2006)

Morbid Angel: God of Emptiness


----------



## jakeskylyr (Feb 12, 2006)

Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons (acoustic AND electric  )


----------



## Pauly (Feb 12, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Cannibal Corpse - Dead Human Collection is always an eye opener when "sixers" watch you play it.



That song is fucking w1n.  Especially the Live Cannibalism version, CRUSHINGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pauly (Feb 12, 2006)

strychnine said:


> Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
> the first riff of course.



No, the whole song!  Concatenation has some pretty cool riffs too, the slo-mo remix of it is just as br00tal as well.

Nevermore have so many you could write a short story on it, I don't even know where to start.

Some other Corpse ones off the top of my head:
Devoured by Vermin (the bridge riff)
Perverse Suffering
From Skin to Liquid, a great 7-string instrumental
Unleashing the Bloodthirsty (if you know the song, you know the riff haha)
Nothing left to Mutilate
Rotted Body Landslide
They Deserve to Die

Chimaira had some great riffs on their Pass out of Existence album, come to think of it.


----------



## Nik (Feb 12, 2006)

strychnine said:


> Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain
> intro riff.



+100000

And Glass Prison, too.

Though the first 7 song I ever heard was "This Dying Soul" and it was awesome.

As for The Mirror riff, that riff is pretty bland on its own and the only thing that makes it interesting is the rhythm underneath.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2006)

+2 @ The Mirror...

dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun....

also in the DT vein, check out A Change Of Seasons.


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> +100000
> 
> And Glass Prison, too.
> 
> ...



+1 "This Dying Soul" revived my interest in my 7 string (and introduced me to DT)


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 12, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Morbid Angel: God of Emptiness




+1

where the slime live


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> +100000
> 
> And Glass Prison, too.
> 
> ...



What about the transition riff into Lie?

Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!
Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!
Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!
Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!

What about Spokes on the Wheel of Torment by Buckethead? or The Dance of Eternity by Dream Theater (at least until the part where it gets too confusing for me to follow along  )?

The first minute of Unearth's My Desire is pretty fun to rock out!


----------



## voidar (Feb 12, 2006)

Anything by Beneath The Massacre.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 12, 2006)

bostjan said:


> What about Spokes on the Wheel of Torment by Buckethead?


I didn't know buckethead used sevens and hes my favorite guitarist 
Have you seen a tab for it? Its one ive been looking for.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm, never seen a Buckethead tab before. Cuckoo Clocks of Hell was done mostly on Sevens tuned down a half step.  My face melted off the first time I heard Moths to Flame.


----------



## Nik (Feb 12, 2006)

bostjan said:


> What about the transition riff into Lie?
> 
> Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!
> Chung dun dun weeeee bumm yeeee-oww!
> ...



Errr... the Dance of Eternity, while awesome in the context of the entire concept album, blows by itself 

Lie's pretty cool, though.

And let's not forget Jaws of Life


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> Errr... the Dance of Eternity, while awesome in the context of the entire concept album, blows by itself



Umm, why does it blow? I love that song.


----------



## Nik (Feb 12, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Umm, why does it blow? I love that song.



Well, I overstated a bit, I like the song, but it works best in the whole album context, and by itself it pales in comparison to much better (IMO) DT Instrumentals like Stream of Consciousness or Hells Kitchen.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm. I thought Hell's Kitchen was highly under-rated, but I was a little disappointed with Stream of Consciousness.

Erotomania is really good, too.

Oh yeah but it's not on seven


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 12, 2006)

How about every 7 string DT song?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 12, 2006)

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2006)

telecaster90 said:


> How about every 7 string DT song?


hhaha, safe to say!


----------



## Nik (Feb 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Hmm. I thought Hell's Kitchen was highly under-rated, but I was a little disappointed with Stream of Consciousness.
> 
> Oh yeah but it's not on seven



Alright, I'll give you props for that  Since it is on a 7, it does get extra kudos.

And Stream of Consciousness is probably my favourite DT song (though I agree with the masses that that middle section could be a bit less drawn-out...)


----------



## strychnine (Feb 13, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> Carcass - Heartwork



thats done on a 6 ven.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2006)

Nevermore: Born

How's about all seven string Nevermore riffs too?

Remember somebody asked a while ago for good seven string tunes that weren't by Dream Theatre or Nevermore? lol!

They're not really riffs as such, but how about Uli John Roth's version of Mozart's 'Rondo Alla Turca' or the 'Beethoven Paraphrase'?

Biomechanical: Empires of the World
Adagio: From My Sleep...To Something Else...(actually, this song tends to cause testicular shrinkage in most musicians, seven stringers or not...)


----------



## noodles (Feb 13, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Nevermore: Born
> 
> How's about all seven string Nevermore riffs too?



Pretty much. All of "Psalm of Lydia" comes to mind.


----------



## Roland777 (Feb 13, 2006)

strychnine said:


> Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
> the first riff of course.



The entire song, of course! Tab on "Sane" and "The mouth licking what you've bled" and you've got my list.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 13, 2006)

strychnine said:


> thats done on a 6 ven.




well, i think the thread is asking for 7string riffs, i count 6string riff downtuned to 7string range valid. and anyway, carcass was the group that really got me interested in 7strings, DT have a couple of cool 7string songs but they lack the sheer force and carnage that Carcass, morbid angel, meshuggah, fear factory had.

and i gotta add any riff from the Aghora self titled cd to this list, awesome all the way through.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 13, 2006)

fair enough.
mwuahah I bet you'd like the tabs for that cd wouldnt you


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 13, 2006)

Everything on At The Gate's "Slaughter of the Soul"

Nothing overly difficult, but really heavy. punishing sound.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 13, 2006)

strychnine said:


> fair enough.
> mwuahah I bet you'd like the tabs for that cd wouldnt you



i can play some of it , but yea i would love tabs for that cd. and i also live in miami and i plan on being at the sonata artica concert on sunday, i love seeing aghora live


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Morbid Angel: God of Emptiness



This and where the slime live, and, oh fuck it, the whole lot of covenant and domination that were on 7's

Imaginative 7 string playing. Worked fort me, made me want a UV!


----------



## strychnine (Feb 14, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i can play some of it , but yea i would love tabs for that cd. and i also live in miami and i plan on being at the sonata artica concert on sunday, i love seeing aghora live




haha, im going to be there as well just to support santiago.
and I wanna laugh in jani liimatinen's face or however you spell that guys last name.

I wouldnt mind stealing one of his guitars though


----------



## Makelele (Feb 14, 2006)

Why do you want to laugh in Jani _Liimatainen_'s face?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 14, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> This and where the slime live, and, oh fuck it, the whole lot of covenant and domination that were on 7's
> 
> Imaginative 7 string playing. Worked fort me, made me want a UV!



What about Eric Rutan's album with Alas? That was pretty cool (apart from the slightly dubious vocals). I think he used his white UV on that...
Massively underrated player...always in Trey's shadow!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> What about Eric Rutan's album with Alas? That was pretty cool (apart from the slightly dubious vocals). I think he used his white UV on that...
> Massively underrated player...always in Trey's shadow!



Very talented player, true, but I've always liked trey more due to his, well, spastic riffs and soloing. More inventive i found!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 14, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Very talented player, true, but I've always liked trey more due to his, well, spastic riffs and soloing. More inventive i found!



Yeah, Trey is probably the more unique of the two. Rutan seems a lot more schooled and (although I'm not keen on using the word in this context) conventional in comparison. When it comes to inventiveness, most players are going to pale in comparison to Trey... I was just saying that Rutan tends to be a little underappreciated given his versatility (probably the area where he has the edge over Trey).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yeah, Trey is probably the more unique of the two. Rutan seems a lot more schooled and (although I'm not keen on using the word in this context) conventional in comparison. When it comes to inventiveness, most players are going to pale in comparison to Trey... I was just saying that Rutan tends to be a little underappreciated given his versatility (probably the area where he has the edge over Trey).



Definately agree. 

I always used to be intrigued by trey claiming his style was a result of learning to play on acid, if i remember the interview i found ages ago, correctly!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 14, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Definately agree.
> 
> I always used to be intrigued by trey claiming his style was a result of learning to play on acid, if i remember the interview i found ages ago, correctly!



That I can believe, lol!
I'd always gotten the impression that a lot of his ideas came from trying to capture imagery from gnostic mythology and the Cthulu mythos in aural form... Whenever people draw on influences apart from other musicians it usually produces interesting results (re. Buckethead).


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 18, 2006)

Brujeria stuff like La Migra and La Ley De Plomo is really cool


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Umm, why does it blow? I love that song.



DOE is one of my all time favorites. 

If you listen to it a few times, the rhythm becomes pretty self-explanatory. Well.....maybe if you are used to DT stuff and listen to them on a daily basis. It's right along the same lines as most of their other stuff.


Unearth - "Predetermined Skies" 

*ninjas love Unearth and DT*


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 18, 2006)

Steve Vai: The Audience is Listening


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Steve Vai: The Audience is Listening




Yeah that's an easy one to figure out

as if any of the others were


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah that's an easy one to figure out
> 
> as if any of the others were



I have a Guitar World from 1991 or so that has the tabs to this song. Luckily, they left it in 7-string format (alot of the Korn stuff was transposed to 6-string)


----------



## Korbain (Feb 19, 2006)

lots of fear factory riffs are essential, to me anyway...and come on...the intro to blind by korn lol. it may be easy but its an essential 7 string riff!  i honestly don't listen to alot of bands using 7 string other than fear factory and korn so my list is short lol


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 19, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah that's an easy one to figure out
> 
> as if any of the others were



The percussive fingerstyle part following the initial whammy bar insanity would be pretty hard to figure out, but the heavy riff isn't too bad.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 19, 2006)

The riff is fine, but there's a lot of miscellaneous insanity in that song


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 19, 2006)

bostjan said:


> The riff is fine, but there's a lot of miscellaneous insanity in that song



Yeah, typical Vai!


----------



## Woke Up Dead (Mar 28, 2011)

A dead thread but still important. Hey. People still google stuff right.

Nonexist - Ebony Tower is the correct answer here. 

Tune in standard B flat (on a 7 string obviously). There is no tab for this on the internet that I can find but it is not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy necro-bump! 

Although, it's a pretty good subject. The solo gets all the attention, but that intro riff is jam-tastic:


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> Holy necro-bump!
> 
> Although, it's a pretty good subject. The solo gets all the attention, but that intro riff is jam-tastic:




Except that song is entirely 6 strings, drop D#

Still awesome riff tho


----------



## Sofos (Mar 28, 2011)

Cannibal Corpse - Gallery of Suicide
Behemoth - At The Left Hand Ov God
Angel Vivaldi - Acid Reign


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 28, 2011)

Slayer- Here Comes the Pain
Cannibal Corpse- anything off Bloodthirst and Gallery of Suicide
Behemoth-Slaves Shall Serve
Emperor- Empty
Meshuggah- Humiliative 
Morbid Angel- Anything that was recorded with a 7
Nevermore- Psalm of Lydia, Enemies of Reality


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 28, 2011)

Im gonna throw a band out that got me into 7 strings that I see doesnt get much coverage here. 

Unearth-This Glorious Nightmare at about 1:40!!!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread remains relevant after all the years.
Should even be stickied???

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (full of win solos and riffs)
Dream Theater - These Walls, The Dark Eternal Night
Trivium - Shogun (much like TGE), Down from the Sky, Throes of Perdition

and that's my input for now.

EDIT: 100th Post!


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Except that song is entirely 6 strings, drop D#
> 
> Still awesome riff tho





All I remember was him doing the lesson with a seven. Oh well.


----------



## Woke Up Dead (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't stress this enough. Awesome riff to learn. Whole album is criminally underrated actually. 



Good to see posting on this thread wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 29, 2011)

Surprised nobody's mentioned Icarus yet.


----------



## omgmjgg (Mar 29, 2011)

imo


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy shit I can't believe someone resurrected this thread.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Mar 29, 2011)

Wrong Side by Strapping Young Lad  (whole damn song) 




or the Skeksis final riff (5:47)


----------



## Asrial (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol at wrongside. That song is ungodly hard! Either that, or I just suck at arpeggios...
But my personal top list of drop-tuning songs you need to learn on a seven:

Periphery - Icarus Lives!
Devin Townsend - Hyperdrive (Damn that riff is awesome!)
Pendulum - Self vs Self


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dream Theater-The Glass Prison
Dream Theater-The Dance of Eternity
Dream Theater-A Change of Seasons
Dream Theater-As I Am
...


Scratch that. Every song by Dream Theater in which John Petrucci is playing a 7.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 29, 2011)

Some of you might hate it, but the opening for 'Good God' from Korn is quite a punch.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 29, 2011)

DTP stuff (Hyperdrive) is Open C mostly


----------



## Asrial (Mar 29, 2011)

^You can double many of his songs in drop tunings with ease! Just remember that the D-string is actually in G in his song, so 2 frets up! Random analysis is another very cool song to play, with very little use of the G.


----------



## DLG (Mar 29, 2011)

Woke Up Dead said:


> Can't stress this enough. Awesome riff to learn. Whole album is criminally underrated actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see posting on this thread wasn't a waste of time.




very good album and yes, too underrated.

for those that don't know, it's the guitarist from Andromeda and Arch Enemy's first singer. 

awesome chuggy melodic death with sweet solos.


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 29, 2011)

Anything Keith Merrow, Nevermore, Blotted Science, DT, or Unearth.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Abducted by Keith Merrow. Such Badass riffs in that song.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 29, 2011)

Icarus Lives.

Also the intro riff in this:



And the riff at 5:22 in that track.

And Black Star by Carcass. I know it was played on a sixer in B but it's still awesome.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 29, 2011)

Dudes... Wheres the AAL?!?!?!?





And yes, these are both done on (or completely playable) on seven string 

Oh ye AAL didn't exist when this thread was made...


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 29, 2011)

Pig Destroyer - Starbelly
Danza - I Don't Mean to Impose, But I Am the Ocean
Meshuggah - Gods of Rapture (Just the whole none EP, actually)
Morbid Angel - Heaving Earth


----------



## groph (Mar 29, 2011)

Main riff to Archetype by Fear Factory, always liked that one and I'm pretty sure you need a 7 to play it properly.


----------



## Arterial (Mar 29, 2011)

Intro of Born by Nevermore.

Main riff of River Dragon by Nevermore.


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1 (Mar 29, 2011)

in coalescence with filth and faith by carnifex
names mean nothing by carnifex
why dont you take a seat by salt the wound


----------



## JamesM (Mar 29, 2011)

The heavy as fuck intro riff of This Godless Endeavor, on that album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 29, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> Dream Theater - These Walls


 
That was played on a Baritone 6 tuned to A.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 29, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was played on a Baritone 6 tuned to A.



Close enough!! Gotta love Petrucci!!! My most favorite 7 string of all time is the JP7 Dargie Delight!!! But I second The Dark Eternal Night!! How did I not post that???


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 29, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Except that song is entirely 6 strings, drop D#
> 
> Still awesome riff tho



Dropped Db, you mean.

Mine are:

Morbid Angel - Summoning Redemption

Any thing Necrophagist write for 7 strings on their upcoming album


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 29, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was played on a Baritone 6 tuned to A.


All the tabs I've seen have been in A standard on a 7.  

But it's still awesome 

Also Unearth : My Will Be Done, We Are Not Anonymous, Grave of Opportunity

And call me a gay little scene kid, but I love the riffs in 
Whitechapel - The Darkest Day of Man 

EDIT:
We should seriously get this thread stickied.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 29, 2011)

Oohhh and gonna throw out Born of Osiris- Now Arise. I love the shit out of the main riff to this song!!!!!


----------



## Valknut (Mar 30, 2011)

The pentatonic riff in the glass prison right before chugging and the arpeggios. That is the funnest shit i can think of playing when i pick up a seven string.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 30, 2011)

Randy said:


> All I remember was him doing the lesson with a seven. Oh well.



It's funny cuz that's the only 6-string song they've done in the past 7+ years, and you sniped it 

My essential 7 string riff:


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

Insert many Strapping Young Lad riffs.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 30, 2011)

Riff at 0:20


ok, the intro riff is super sick too.


----------



## kamello (Mar 30, 2011)

being a six stringer i could name the songs that make me want to sell my bed and buy a seven
anything by DT, Liquid tension or similars
anything by Trivium
anything by TesseracT
anything by Periphery
im starting to listen to Nevermore....so i think it will help my 7 GAS 
actually, anything that is tuned lower than B....


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 13, 2011)

Anything by Nevermore and Trivium kills...especially This Godless Endeavour and Shogun


----------



## metalheadblues (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the last is played with a 7..
Can someone name some more Dream Theater 7 string songs please..I'm getting my first 7 Wednesday so this thread is very relevant to my interest


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 13, 2011)

Outworld - Raise Hell


----------



## failshredder (Jun 13, 2011)

Lagtastic said:


> Outworld - Raise Hell



I <3 you.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 14, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Oohhh and gonna throw out Born of Osiris- Now Arise. I love the shit out of the main riff to this song!!!!!


That's on a six string tuned to Drop C. Lee used 7's back during the album but just ignored the seventh but

WHERE THE FUCK IS BOO??!?!?!?!

Everything off The Discovery makes me DESPERATELY want a 7. Also Scale The Summit's The Collective.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 14, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> Can someone name some more Dream Theater 7 string songs please..I'm getting my first 7 Wednesday so this thread is very relevant to my interest



Standard:
Caught in a Web
The Mirror
Lie
A Change of Seasons
New Millennium
Just Let me Breathe
The Dance of Eternity
The Glass Prison
This Dying Soul
The Dark Eternal Night
Repentance
The Shattered Fortresss

Whole Step Down:
Raw Dog


----------



## Joose (Jun 14, 2011)

When I first started playing, I was really jealous of seven stringers because they could play all the KoRn songs. I used to drop 6 strings down to A with 9-42's on them lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2011)

failshredder said:


> I <3 you.




One of their guitarists actually tunes down to B on a six and the other just uses a 7, so no jelly belly there.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 14, 2011)

Nik said:


> +100000
> 
> And Glass Prison, too.
> 
> ...



It was Glass Prison that turned me on to 7 string- just took be about 8 years to get there!! 

As I am and This Dying Soul too.


----------



## Joose (Jun 14, 2011)

As I Am is a 6 down 2 steps isn't it? Along with Honor Thy Father.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 14, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> I think the last is played with a 7..
> Can someone name some more Dream Theater 7 string songs please..I'm getting my first 7 Wednesday so this thread is very relevant to my interest




Cloudkicker is in Drop B on sixes, however, Ben Sharp is a legend so who cares.

Sorry if these are reposts, too lazy to read through lol

This Godless Endeavour-Nevermore (faces get pounded)
Enemies of Reality-Nevermore (ten tonne elephant arses on your torso)
The River Dragon Has Come-Nevermore (whale wrestling)
Soul Burn-Meshuggah (look at the title ffs)
New Milennium Cyanide Christ-Meshuggah (3rd testament)
The Nephilim Rising-Behemoth (heavy, deathy blacky, truly madly deeply)
the outro to Inner Sanctum-Behemoth (ev1l)
Icarus Lives!-Periphery (djent-tacular!)
Ride-Tyr (epic folksiness)
Anything Keith Merrow's done, ever (epic epicness)
Anything by Scale the Summit (datbeauty.jpg)
False History-Xerath (if you've never heard this song DO IT RIGHT NOW, posted below)


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about BoO. Basically anything off the discovery is right!! Man thats great stuff.


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Lol at wrongside. That song is ungodly hard! Either that, or I just suck at arpeggios...



The song itself isn't too hard actually, but the lead work is a bitch since you end up barring the string in open tunings


----------



## thedonal (Jun 15, 2011)

Joose said:


> As I Am is a 6 down 2 steps isn't it? Along with Honor Thy Father.


 
Pretty sure it's a 7 song- definitely is on Live at Budokan. It's in Bm and I don't think the riff would work on a 2-step downtuned 6..


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jun 15, 2011)

thedonal said:


> Pretty sure it's a 7 song- definitely is on Live at Budokan. It's in Bm and I don't think the riff would work on a 2-step downtuned 6..



On the CD, both are Definitely C Standard


----------



## thedonal (Jun 15, 2011)

kgad0831 said:


> On the CD, both are Definitely C Standard


 
Wow- how did I miss that?!!

Quite like playing it on the 7 though. Nice and heavy!


----------



## failshredder (Jun 15, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> One of their guitarists actually tunes down to B on a six and the other just uses a 7, so no jelly belly there.



Yeah, but how many of these riffs people are posting actually _require_ a 7?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaws of Life off of Petrucci's solo album is my favorite 7-string riff EVER.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 15, 2011)

failshredder said:


> Yeah, but how many of these riffs people are posting actually _require_ a 7?


 
That. You aren't making anyone jealous unless you use every string.

For me, riffing was never what got me into seven strings. It was always extended range for a moving bass line, or chord inversions.

Watch 2:50. That's kind of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Simple yet brutal!


----------



## sunbasket (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think Tosin Abasi's work with ERG's has been mentioned yet:



Some of the softer tracks (like this one) are just, ah dang now I need some fresh gonchies


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 16, 2011)

Tempting Time


----------

